# Concrete



## rv concrete (Dec 9, 2014)

Im a licensed concrete contarctor in california and lately its been really slow would like to know how to get tract home jobs i have always worked in foundations any ideas


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Find out who the GC is and ask to bid the job.

More than likely you will end up being the sub of a sub etc etc....

Tract work is all about low bid & fast.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

griz said:


> Find out who the GC is and ask to bid the job.
> 
> More than likely you will end up being the sub of a sub etc etc....
> 
> Tract work is all about low bid & fast.


Every job is about low price and fast. I am still waiting on the one the customer says " take your time" or "your price doesn't have to be the lowest" :laughing:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, but tract builders make pinching a penny an art form. They have to do that to compete in their segment.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

jmacd said:


> Every job is about low price and fast. I am still waiting on the one the customer says " take your time" or "your price doesn't have to be the lowest" :laughing:


A smart customer knows that the lowest price is almost always not the best price.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Rio said:


> A smart customer knows that the lowest price is almost always not the best price.


yeah, but if you're a sub, of a sub, of a sub...with one more sub under you...you'd think it was.


----------



## GovtContractor (Dec 4, 2014)

I think most of the GC's in California just hire finishers and self-perform the driveways for tract homes. At least where I'm at in So Cal, the back of the house never has a patio, only a little step off. Better bet might be to work for the new homeowners after they move in and need the patio, landscaping, etc. Then you get to go with stamped and stained concrete on the up sell.


----------

